# Tinder Experiment: Big Dick/Bulge Game Day 1



## Doablin (Mar 18, 2020)

Was curious after @Vvvvxxxx results wanted to see if I could replicate with non-bbc 





This is the main picture used. Bio was "Not looking for a wife. Size queens swipe right"

Results after 12 hours






In b4 they are all landwhales cope































Obviously not all look like this. He is a PSL 5-5.5 dude and no big dick is gonna carry him that hard especially with a bathroom selfie but was interesting to see how big dick can be a halo similar to height. Won't make or break you but can give an average dude something unique. Was also extremely easy to make conversations sexual from the jump, will post some later. Let the dickpill coping commence.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 18, 2020)

Because we walk around in clothes people underestimate the dickpill. Looking forward to seeing the conversations. Men just don’t understand it because pussy is pussy for the most part. Women know all dick is not the same.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 18, 2020)

Wish I had a giant dick tbh I wouldn’t even care if I was ugly


----------



## Vitruvian (Mar 18, 2020)

greycels unite. they all look subhuman btw. same results without bulge


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 18, 2020)

hmmmm im not sure they would even show up


----------



## reddollars (Mar 18, 2020)

At what length can you say that u got a big dick?


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 18, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> greycels unite. they all look subhuman btw. same results without bulge


Cope. It’s 95-5 rule these days. Most men aren’t getting shit on tinder. Not even these “subhuman” women.


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 18, 2020)

Also just wear a dildo in your boxers theory
i will crush my little soft penis with a BBC dildo,immagine the pain in these hoes mind when they find out


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 18, 2020)

reddollars said:


> At what length can you say that u got a big dick?


6.8" bone pressed


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 18, 2020)

reddollars said:


> At what length can you say that u got a big dick?


7 Inches properly Measured only


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 18, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> 6.8" bone pressed


6.8 soft or nothing


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 18, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> 7 Inches properly Measured only


bp is proper


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 18, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> bp is proper


still 100 ways to fraud even while using bp tho


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 18, 2020)

bp from


Gazzamogga said:


> still 100 ways to fraud even while using bp tho


how? ik some fraud by measuring sideways instead of presssing into bone at penis base


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 18, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> bp from
> 
> how? ik some fraud by measuring sideways instead of presssing into bone at penis base


not pressing it in directly on top
using tape instead of ruler
sitting / laying down or tilting pelvis in wonky positions instead of standing up in a neutral position
not keeping the ruler completely straight but at a slight angle
looking for the measurement at an angle instead of directly down

probably some that i'm missing


----------



## Doablin (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 18, 2020)

Doablin said:


>


Literally similar convos as mine. Little to no resistance when the dick is big. Makes me wonder if all the friction they put up is because they’re scared of the guys dick being small or average.


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 18, 2020)

over for me then i guess

my dick is decent size but not enough to run this IMO, my erection quality is also shit


----------



## adrianolm (Mar 18, 2020)

How the fuck does This skinny white boy have such a Big dick lol


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll try to show off my 8 inch dick on tinder to see if i can get matches


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 18, 2020)

I would try running it but it bothers me my face would be shown as well

Would not like to have this kinda pics associated with me


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I would try running it but it bothers me my face would be shown as well
> 
> Would not like to have this kinda pics associated with me


Why not? If your dick is big it can only be a net gain


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 18, 2020)

adrianolm said:


> How the fuck does This skinny white boy have such a Big dick lol


It’s fake


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 18, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Why not? If your dick is big it can only be a net gain


Tbh does make sense 

Might try running it jfl


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Tbh does make sense
> 
> Might try running it jfl


Men put height in their bio, it’s a dog eat dog world in 2020. You have to use all your assets. It’s like being 6’5 and not putting that on your tinder bio or flexing it with a pic.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 18, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Men put height in their bio, it’s a dog eat dog world in 2020. You have to use all your assets. It’s like being 6’5 and not putting that on your tinder bio or flexing it with a pic.


I'm gonna take the pic with some tight grey sweatpants jfl


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 18, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I'm gonna take the pic with some tight grey sweatpants jfl


Big dick takeover


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Mar 18, 2020)

why tf all bitches look same today? literally not a single whore from those pictures is distinguishable


----------



## Gosick (Mar 18, 2020)

do one wlth a curry wlth a blg dlck but average looklng


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 18, 2020)

Disgusting behaviour i guess. But it's where it leads.
Fascinating how mankind is worse than animals.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 18, 2020)

streege said:


> Disgusting behaviour i guess. But it's where it leads.
> Fascinating how mankind is worse than animals.


Is it disgusting for men to be attracted to ass and titties? Literal fat tissue. So how is this disgusting?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 18, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Big dick takeover


Indeed brother.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 18, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Is it disgusting for men to be attracted to ass and titties? Literal fat tissue. So how is this disgusting?


it's an animal behaviour. All the point is to be able to control one self and to get over the body. It's obviously important for reaching happinness, but it should only be a mean not the goal.
Put it into perspective : You show you dick, or women their ass and pussy and boobs, and only want to fuck without ever considering anything else, directly from the first approach. 
Even animals are more sophisticated.
So this cope about "muh humans are better than all the others beeing, muh civilization, muh we wez kings", has to end.


----------



## Doablin (Mar 18, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Literally similar convos as mine. Little to no resistance when the dick is big. Makes me wonder if all the friction they put up is because they’re scared of the guys dick being small or average.


The bio + first pic filters out all the time wasters, makes it much more efficient imo 



6ft1 said:


> I'm gonna take the pic with some tight grey sweatpants jfl


Most nt way to subtly show it off for sure. You can google "guys in grey sweatpants" and there are tons of articles/tweets by girls talking about it 



54UD4D3 said:


> why tf all bitches look same today? literally not a single whore from those pictures is distinguishable


Makeup and filters


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 18, 2020)

Doablin said:


> guys in grey sweatpants


jfl one of the first result is your dickfish


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 18, 2020)

I can't run big dick, 7 inches is nothing

I asked a girl the other day what she considers a big dick and she said 20-23, then added 19 probably to not sound extreme

😔


----------



## Doablin (Mar 18, 2020)

Gosick said:


> do one wlth a curry wlth a blg dlck but average looklng


Won't do well, all the curry girls are going for white guys with big dicks


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 18, 2020)

Doablin said:


> Won't do well, all the curry girls are going for white guys with big dicks


is it self hate at this point or genetic superiority or soft power ? It's very sad for rice and curry.


Deliciadecu said:


> I can't run big dick, 7 inches is nothing
> 
> I asked a girl the other day what she considers a big dick and she said 20-23, then added 19 probably to not sound extreme
> 
> 😔


in south america, size are bigger on average ngl


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 18, 2020)

Doablin said:


> Won't do well, all the curry girls are going for white guys with big dicks


These are some high quality curries tbh.


Doablin said:


> Won't do well, all the curry girls are going for white guys with big dicks


I matched with that sumi chick lmao


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 18, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> over for me then i guess
> 
> my dick is decent size but not enough to run this IMO, my erection quality is also shit


just put a 7 inch dildo in your boxers
or be on viagra 24/7
use viagra when its date time so you still have the hardon going also make sure you are at least 6 inches hard


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 18, 2020)

streege said:


> is it self hate at this point or genetic superiority or soft power ? It's very sad for rice and curry.
> 
> in south america, size are bigger on average ngl



I don't think Indian women have self-hate (maybe they do), they are just going for superior genetics since curries are usually ugly, sub 5'7 manlets, and sub 6 inches dicklets.

Asian women is all that + pure self hate


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 18, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> I don't think Indian women have self-hate (maybe they do), they are just going for superior genetics since curries are usually ugly, sub 5'7 manlets, and sub 6 inches dicklets.
> 
> Asian women is all that + pure self hate


i agree. I see mostly currycel with currycels.
But asians do really hate their own it's disgusting.
I can't tolerate mine doing such self-hate, hopefully they don't. Just be GL or at least have enough masculinity, strenght to overpower anybody if needed.
At the end of the day, this world is absolutely not about rationality but only bestiality.


----------



## Equinox (Mar 18, 2020)

BDE is extremely legit


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 18, 2020)

Equinox said:


> BDE is extremely legit


stacy the last girl ngl


----------



## Doablin (Mar 18, 2020)

Couple more, gonna delete soon probably


















Bonus jfl


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 19, 2020)

I think they would never match him, without his top tier face. 
I have a 100% legit 8 inch, and made a similar tinder profile just with my face cut out. 
Had a couple of good and horny matches, but as soon as i sent them my face on snapchat, they lost interest.
Even the biggest dick cant compensate a unattractive face.
What a waste of my potential


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 19, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> I think they would never match him, without his top tier face.
> I have a 100% legit 8 inch, and made a similar tinder profile just with my face cut out.
> Had a couple of good and horny matches, but as soon as i sent them my face on snapchat, they lost interest.
> Even the biggest dick cant compensate a unattractive face.
> What a waste of my potential


You should have put your face on the profile.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 19, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> You should have put your face on the profile.


A picture like this could spread trough my city, and i will be a clown forever. Very risky move.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 19, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> A picture like this could spread trough my city, and i will be a clown forever. Very risky move.


you'r that ugly ?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 19, 2020)

streege said:


> you'r that ugly ?


No im very average, but still a picture with a boner under the boxershort and my face could spread as a meme.


----------



## Moggy (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm too high inhib to post a bulge pic when I'm only 7.2 inches.


----------



## Doablin (Mar 19, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> I think they would never match him, without his top tier face.
> I have a 100% legit 8 inch, and made a similar tinder profile just with my face cut out.
> Had a couple of good and horny matches, but as soon as i sent them my face on snapchat, they lost interest.
> Even the biggest dick cant compensate a unattractive face.
> What a waste of my potential


You need to show your face or girls will assume you're ugly/creepy



Deusmaximus said:


> No im very average, but still a picture with a boner under the boxershort and my face could spread as a meme.


Do grey sweatpants then 



Deliciadecu said:


> I don't think Indian women have self-hate (maybe they do), they are just going for superior genetics since curries are usually ugly, sub 5'7 manlets, and sub 6 inches dicklets.
> 
> Asian women is all that + pure self hate





streege said:


> i agree. I see mostly currycel with currycels.
> But asians do really hate their own it's disgusting.



JFL


----------



## Moggy (Mar 19, 2020)

streege said:


> i agree. I see mostly currycel with currycels.
> But asians do really hate their own it's disgusting.
> I can't tolerate mine doing such self-hate, hopefully they don't. Just be GL or at least have enough masculinity, strenght to overpower anybody if needed.
> At the end of the day, this world is absolutely not about rationality but only bestiality.


It is rare to see good looking curry marry outside their race, but I don't doubt they sleep around. Stupid fucking whores.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Mar 19, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> A picture like this could spread trough my city, and i will be a clown forever. Very risky move.


No one memes men with big dicks. If anything you’ll get some lays from word of mouth.


Doablin said:


> You need to show your face or girls will assume you're ugly/creepy
> 
> 
> Do grey sweatpants then
> ...


Wtf is wrong with Asian bitches? Never seen self hating this strong


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok going to try it out


----------



## IndianJock (Apr 16, 2020)

Doablin said:


> Won't do well, all the curry girls are going for white guys with big dicks


All trash except sumi

And yea sad shit but true


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (May 4, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> No one memes men with big dicks. If anything you’ll get some lays from word of mouth.


Some people do. Not out of malice, tho.


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 4, 2020)

Stupid thread, do you think girls would accept your ugly face if your dick looks big? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Spartacus1- (Jul 23, 2020)

Give an update op @Doablin


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 23, 2020)

Equinox said:


> BDE is extremely legit


No way that ugly faggot is anything over 6 inches bone pressed. Lmfao I hate foids' IQ


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Jul 23, 2020)

I knew fully well that coming into this thread would ruin my mood, but I still clicked anyways


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Jul 23, 2020)

Moggy said:


> I'm too high inhib to post a bulge pic when I'm only 7.2 inches.



I got laughed at for being 6inches, its over


----------



## Curtis (Jul 25, 2020)

Doablin said:


> Was curious after @Vvvvxxxx results wanted to see if I could replicate with non-bbc
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Post more pics of the guy and the pics used!


----------



## Hozay (Aug 7, 2020)

wouldn't go on tinder in the first place, it's for degenerates inb4 cope


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 7, 2020)

Copers saying 7inch is big

8 inches and above is considered big


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 26, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> I can't run big dick, 7 inches is nothing
> 
> I asked a girl the other day what she considers a big dick and she said 20-23, then added 19 probably to not sound extreme
> 
> 😔


where do you live?

it's possible she was using girl inches.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Aug 26, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> where do you live?
> 
> it's possible she was using girl inches.



Brazil, I don't even remember who was the girl tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 26, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Brazil, I don't even remember who was the girl tbh


@Gazzamogga has a 7.5 incher and he says that he's the biggest for all the sluts he's been with.

a 7 incher is only a little smaller. you should try it

and damn why does this place have so many brazilians?


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 26, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> @Gazzamogga has a 7.5 incher and he says that he's the biggest for all the sluts he's been with.
> 
> a 7 incher is only a little smaller. you should try it
> 
> and damn why does this place have so many brazilians?


Favela takeover


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Aug 26, 2020)

these experiments are brutal asf

@WideZygos post more on pe plssss


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 26, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> where do you live?
> 
> it's possible she was using girl inches.


I wouldn't trust what foids say about size,IMO.


Spoiler



I have been estimated at 8 and my real size is 7 BONE-PRESSED.


----------



## WideZygos (Aug 26, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> these experiments are brutal asf
> 
> @WideZygos post more on pe plssss


I will Post a Guide,but I have a shit Ton of work to do these days, I will Tag you boyo


----------



## KnoxHarrington (Dec 18, 2020)

There are so many of these "pills."

I propose a new one.

The "Beexceptionalpill." That's it. Have a giant one. Be model tier handsome. Be tall and have a great frame. Or, gymmaxx, etc. The worse you are in one area, make up for it in another.

Be exceptional in some way.


----------



## Ponder (Dec 18, 2020)

I once put a pic showing my bulge on Tinder and it got removed by Tinder itself


----------

